# Anti-Hunters who don't know what they're talking about!!! D:<



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

It happens all the time, but there are two things you need to keep in mind:

1. Until people start getting close to adult hood, don't expect any sensible argument from them. Likewise, don't expect to be able to change their opinion.

2. Always approach anti-hunters gently. The worst thing you can do is start arguing like a beligerant fool. That's not helping the hunter's image (I'm not saying you did, at all, it's jst that many do and think they're doing the right thing). Approach it rationally, calmly, and with facts. Hunters supply the money to take care of public forests and game lands: not the governement, not anti hunters. Hunting prevents overpopulation, prevents startvation. Also, most hunters are out there just enjoying the woods. The success rate is still quite small, and since we're bow hunters, it's even smallers. Likewise, with a bow you have to be alot closer and only take certain shots. In the end, it truly is fair chase. A chance to fill the freezer after getting within feet of a wild animal. 

Rational, calm debates have helped me more than once change someone's opinion on hunting. I promise, it can happen


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Never had anybody condemn me for it, they're always too scared mostly because at the time I have a gun on my side or some sort of knife.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

i just had a girl today go on and on and on about people humting and killing a living animal i reminded her about the stuff she eats i dont think shes going to be eating to many meats any more.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

We dont really have ppl who are against it, its more like girls saying how could you kill a precious deer or something.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

im a girl and although i cant hunt for medical reasons...atleast not where i live. i think hunting would be sooo much fun!


Dwill said:


> We dont really have ppl who are against it, its more like girls saying how could you kill a precious deer or something.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

I didnt mean all girls..i know some "girly" girls that want to hunt and do hunt


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

i know not neccesarily you but i know a lot of guys who think its a girl thing lol


Dwill said:


> I didnt mean all girls..i know some "girly" girls that want to hunt and do hunt


----------



## Siloutemirage (Sep 6, 2010)

i dont like to hunt and im a girl...  but its just a personal preference. i dont have the heart to hunt a living creature. my father hunts and so im used to that fact of life and dont begrudge those who enjoy it. Honestly id probably enjoy the actual act of the hunt and the challenge of the shoot... but after that id probably hate what i was left with. (the dead animal) its just me. As long as people arnt over hunting then it doesnt bother me one bit. but i tend to be an easy going person.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

im a girl, and even though i dont hunt, yet, i think that hunting is perfectly fine. look at ted nugent. i knew this girl who would kick you for saying you hunted or liked to eat meat. the only reason she wasnt a vegitarian was because her mom wouldnt let her.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Questie said:


> Yesterday, when I was on the bus ride home from school, (I'm an 8th grader), some little 6th grader and I was talking, we got on the subject of hunting. She started going on about how "inhumane it was" and how "she would never kill anything" and "I don't wanna see it till it's dead"-- How can people say stuff like that?? If you get some other folks to kill someone else for you, you get more jail than the actual murderer. How can you turn away and pretend you're not eating something you yourself couldn't kill, and condemn others for getting the same kind of food that YOU YOURSELF like??
> 
> Rant over, but has this kind of thing happened to you before? Other kids who condemn you for hunting? Share your stories if you have 'em; I'm mighty curious.


yea today we had to do an I AM poem and then write down what you liked and disliked about it and knowin me I wrote about being a bowhunter and trapper. One of my classmates put I DONT LIKE HUNTING in all caps.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

then they are missing out!


arhoythunter said:


> yea today we had to do an I AM poem and then write down what you liked and disliked about it and knowin me I wrote about being a bowhunter and trapper. One of my classmates put I DONT LIKE HUNTING in all caps.


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Siloutemirage said:


> i dont like to hunt and im a girl...  but its just a personal preference. i dont have the heart to hunt a living creature. my father hunts and so im used to that fact of life and dont begrudge those who enjoy it. Honestly id probably enjoy the actual act of the hunt and the challenge of the shoot... but after that id probably hate what i was left with. (the dead animal) its just me. As long as people arnt over hunting then it doesnt bother me one bit. but i tend to be an easy going person.


See, I respect nice folks like you who don't hunt themselves for personal reasons, but also don't try to force your philosophies on others 

Keep being awesome


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Questie said:


> Yesterday, when I was on the bus ride home from school, (I'm an 8th grader), some little 6th grader and I was talking, we got on the subject of hunting. She started going on about how "inhumane it was" and how "she would never kill anything" and "I don't wanna see it till it's dead"-- How can people say stuff like that?? If you get some other folks to kill someone else for you, you get more jail than the actual murderer. How can you turn away and pretend you're not eating something you yourself couldn't kill, and condemn others for getting the same kind of food that YOU YOURSELF like??
> 
> Rant over, but has this kind of thing happened to you before? Other kids who condemn you for hunting? Share your stories if you have 'em; I'm mighty curious.


It has to do with how much people project their emotions or feelings upon other creatures. It is the same mechanism that makes us love house pets like puppies and kittens so much. If they see a live running deer they assume what the deer is feeling based on their emotions because it is the only standard of measurement they know. It is easier to feel sympathetic toward an actual living being than a slab of meat on your plate.


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

like my whole shool hunts but there is a big hand full that dont.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't have too many friends that hunt, mainly because I'm in the city and what most boys here do is play golf and video games except me, I hunt, fish, shoot any sort of weapon, play guitar, and praise God. But they are by no means against hunting but when I went to private school I would get comments from girly girls saying "how could you kill such precious animals" and I'd tell them God put them here on the earth for our use so I'm eating them and I'd say the animal goes through more suffering by slaughter and slitting throats like the big food companies do. And of couse to me hunting isn't about the kill, that's just a bonus of it, it's about the time spent in God's outdoors and the fun you have with friends, family, and just the time alone out in the woods. Also I do know a couple of girls and women that hunt and really like to.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

These videos are FUNNY as well as informative
















*possible language*










and last but not least


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

people that dont like to hunt for that reason should realize that there are other opinions out there and even though u may not agree with them u should still respect them after all we r all one big archery family lol


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

hoytarcherygal said:


> people that dont like to hunt for that reason should realize that there are other opinions out there and even though u may not agree with them u should still respect them after all we r all one big archery family lol


for which reason?


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I live in a city of a million, I know ONE kid who hunts, and he is lucky if he gets out twice a year. No one else hunts. Mostly every girl does the usual thing "how could you kill it", i simply ignore them, I get tired of it.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

exactly...the kids that have that "how could u" attitude need to realize that there other opinions out there and respect them


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Unfortuantely, you would be hard pressed to find anyone who really respects others' opinions. I mean, alot of people here wonder how others could be so against hunting, but they themselves have prejudices of their own: be they against vegans/vegetarians, people of other political views, or even different religions. 

The truth is, people are born and taught to hate each other for something. Which is why the only reasons to beat anger and outrage is with dull, emotionless facts that drain any sort of emotion from the arguement.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

agreed !


kegan said:


> The truth is, people are born and taught to hate each other for something. Which is why the only reasons to beat anger and outrage is with dull, emotionless facts that drain any sort of emotion from the arguement.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

kinda got into argument with somebody at school today with this topic well lets just say in the ned i won!
i made her think about both sides of they story from everybodys point of view! and she agrreed in the end that i was right and she now had a new point of view about hunting! so 1 nature nazi down and 1,000,000,000 to go lol


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

"Nature Nazi"? Naw. People are just trying to protect animals and plants. The Nazi's _used_ people during their reign in power, so I guess if anyone is a "nature Nazi" it would be those scum bags who kill for kicks, who destroy the wilds for selfish reasons. We all know the sort.


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

i think this is something you have to leave alone sometimes(like really what is some kid going to do to make you stop from harvesting a deer) and do you really think it matters what other "nonhunters" have to say about hunting............in my opinion hunters arnt killing animals without meaning what a hunter is a population control and putting meat in the freezer not some ruthless killer that is what i call a "poacher" which gives us "hunters" a bad name


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I think that there is rhetoric on both sides an we must try to avoid using such knee jerk statements as well. Ad hominum attacks such as "nature nazi" doesn't exactly help. Logical arguments are the way to go.


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

kegan said:


> Unfortuantely, you would be hard pressed to find anyone who really respects others' opinions. I mean, alot of people here wonder how others could be so against hunting, but they themselves have prejudices of their own: be they against vegans/vegetarians, people of other political views, or even different religions.
> 
> The truth is, people are born and taught to hate each other for something. Which is why the only reasons to beat anger and outrage is with dull, emotionless facts that drain any sort of emotion from the arguement.


You know, Kegan, you're a pretty smart guy.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

ya sorry kegan that is just what i call animal rights people lol its just like a joke lol i dont say it to there face because that is rude lol sorry i shouldnt have used nature nazi cause u guys dont understand where im coming from!


kegan said:


> "Nature Nazi"? Naw. People are just trying to protect animals and plants. The Nazi's _used_ people during their reign in power, so I guess if anyone is a "nature Nazi" it would be those scum bags who kill for kicks, who destroy the wilds for selfish reasons. We all know the sort.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

me and by dad both drew 6a south archey bull tags for az. this was my dads fourth time hunting this unit and every year there are anti hunters that soot guns to try to scare the elk off. we were hunting in pretty thick stuff but there was a herd bull in 50 yards just out of sight he bugled my dad knocked an arrow and next thing you know POW! we waited probably 5 minutes he bugles again and before we could react POW! he still hung around 15 minutes went by without a gun shot we could hear the elks foot steps he bugled 40 yards away and ............wait for it wait for it POWPOWPOW!!!!!!!! all we heard after that was the bull hauling butt outta there=(


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Questie- thank you, I certainly try 

Cali hunter- no worries. We all say stuff without thinking once in a while. So long as we all are on the same page 

BigBulls- that's just awful. And stupid on their part. Shoot a gun in the air and the bullet is going to have to come down somewhere... people just don't think. Besides, they're scaring the hell out of the poor animals


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

kegan said:


> Questie- thank you, I certainly try
> 
> Cali hunter- no worries. We all say stuff without thinking once in a while. So long as we all are on the same page
> 
> BigBulls- that's just awful. And stupid on their part. Shoot a gun in the air and the bullet is going to have to come down somewhere... people just don't think. Besides, they're scaring the hell out of the poor animals


I just say the truth, Kegan 

And that is truly coldblooded, to scare them like that. I would laugh so hard if the bullet came down and hit one though XD


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

the reason that they believe that its wrong and inhumane etc....


> for which reason?


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

kegan knows his archery (especially his homemade recurves)


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Skulzhead, but I mostly stick with longbows


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

his longbows r the coolest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


skulzhead said:


> kegan knows his archery (especially his homemade recurves)


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

i agree!!! :smile:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I didn't see this thread earlier. 

Robinhooder3, thanks for posting those videos. I really enjoyed them, especially how he used rational arguments for everything. I think everybody needs a little more ration in the world.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Hoytarcherygal and Chasin Feathers


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I didn't see this thread earlier.
> 
> Robinhooder3, thanks for posting those videos. I really enjoyed them, especially how he used rational arguments for everything. I think everybody needs a little more ration in the world.


yea, if there is rhetoric (mindless name calling or knee jerk reactions) then debate goes nowhere. I think that morally it isn't good or bad to eat meat but that goes into a whole long explanation.


----------

